# Problème formatage clé USB => éjection impossible



## Scorpion171 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit souci avec ma clé USB. C'est une MediaRange de 32Go.

Voila mon problème: lorsque je veux éjecter ma clé USB, ça ne fonctionne pas, je suis obligé de forcer l'éjection.
J'ai donc voulu la formater, mais la j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que l'effacement du volume a échoué car il est impossible de démonter le disque.
J'ai ensuite essayé de partitionner, j'ai défini les réglages et options. Mais toujours le même message d'erreur! 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, si quelqu'un a une solution, help me!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2012)

Ben tu forces l'éjection "à la mimine", mais sans débrancher la clé, et tu essaie à nouveau formatage ou partitionnement.


----------



## Scorpion171 (12 Janvier 2012)

Merci mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas.
En effet du moment que je force l'éjection, la clé USB n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...


----------



## fau6il (12 Janvier 2012)

Scorpion171 a dit:


> Merci mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas.
> En effet du moment que je force l'éjection, la clé USB n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...



_Ta clé ne serait-elle pas verrouillée, par le plus grand des hasards?_


----------



## Scorpion171 (12 Janvier 2012)

J'y avais pensé, mais non elle ne l'est pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2012)

Scorpion171 a dit:


> Merci mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas.
> En effet du moment que je force l'éjection, la clé USB n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...



Ben mince alors, je n'avais jamais remarqué ça, avec un disque, ça marche, et effectivement, je viens de vérifier, avec une clé, non ! Désolé :rose:


----------



## Scorpion171 (12 Janvier 2012)

Ben tant pis, je trouverais bien une autre solution (ou alors j'en rachèterais une autre ^^)
Mais je ne connaissais pas l'astuce, donc je vais la garder sous le coude au cas ou j'aurais le problème avec un disque.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

Et sinon, il existerait pas un logiciel qui pourrait régler ça?


----------



## Scorpion171 (26 Janvier 2012)

Scorpion171 a dit:


> Et sinon, il existerait pas un logiciel qui pourrait régler ça?




Pour ceux qui ont le même problème, il y a un logiciel gratuit nommé Gparted qui peut résoudre ce souci.
En effet grâce à cet utilitaire de disque, j'ai réussi à formater USB et elle fonctionne très bien maintenant.
Voici le lien pour télécharger ce logiciel très utile: http://gparted.fr/


----------



## fau6il (26 Janvier 2012)

Scorpion171 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont le même problème, il y a un logiciel gratuit nommé Gparted qui peut résoudre ce souci.
> En effet grâce à cet utilitaire de disque, j'ai réussi à formater USB et elle fonctionne très bien maintenant.
> Voici le lien pour télécharger ce logiciel très utile: http://gparted.fr/



_Super!_


----------



## storme (26 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour l'info


----------

